# Learn Arabic



## avouloudis (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello,

I live for 2 years in Abu Dhabi and I am highly interested in learning Arabic. Is there anyone that can suggest an Arabic learning Centre or a tutor for private courses? Any websites also listing tutors and centers would be really valuable.

Many thanks.


----------



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

I would recommend Iqraa institute on Delma and Airport rd. Specifically Mrs. Kariman. She is an excellent teacher. Tell her Amir from Iran/USA sent you


----------



## mdmridha (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah sometime it is really needed for us to learn a language.I have learned Arabic some months ago.I am suggesting you Muslim Academy.They gave me opportunity to learn as my time and it was the main difficulties to me.


----------



## Metaliron (Feb 15, 2012)

Apparently the mother tongue in Khalidiya is the best you can get in Abu Dhabi although it's a bit expensive. This is what I hear but have not had first hand experience. Might be worth looking into.


----------

